# Trust Linux!



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Trust Linux!.

*A team of researchers has implemented support for 'trusted computing' in a commercially available version of the open source operating system Linux, breaking new ground in the global drive toward more secure computing environments.*



> The latest release of openSUSE, a Linux version sponsored by software maker Novell, comes packaged with software that allows users to set up a trusted computing (TC) environment on their computer, enhancing security beyond the antivirus programs and firewalls that frequently prove inadequate at keeping bugs, viruses and spyware at bay.
> 
> Promoted and developed by major chipmakers and software companies in the international Trusted Computing Group, trusted computing uses both hardware and software to create a trusted and secure environment, whether on a home PC, a web server, in a data centre or over a corporate network. At the core of the technology is the trusted platform module (TPM), which is a chip that, among other security-boosting features, generates and manages cryptographic keys, verifies the identity of the computer on a network and protects software and data from malicious changes.


-- Tom


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

That's actually pretty impressive. It is surprising, given that the potential hardware is already here (albeit rather recently), that it is only now that they start tinkering with the idea of designing an operating system around this concept.

That would be a definite advantage in cybersecurity, but it is still only a matter of time before someone pokes a hole in the technology.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi techkid,

The difference between a so-called "Trusted" system is that they go to the ends of the earth to "prove" that it is impenetrable, while other systems do not go as far.

I know of only one OS kernel that was recently in the news that did achieve a full proof that it was secure. In these type of kernels, it is doubtful that any penetration would be possible.

-- Tom


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

I have to both agree with and doubt your statement, unfortunately.

I mean to say that, while it will take more than your average backyard hacker to penetrate a system like this, someone, with the right knowledge, the right tools, and an awful amount of time and determination probably would end up succeeding.

That's just my opinion, though.

I still admit that the concept and the technology are both very impressive. If it is available to the public, I wouldn't mind giving it a go myself.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi techkid,

Take a look at my previous post: Researchers prove kernel is secure.

That is the kind of effort required to develop a secure kernel. Given that other kernels in high use today (Linux, Unix, Windows, Mac) do not go through such an effort, it would be hard to imagine that they would be exempt from security concerns.

-- Tom


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Trust Linux!.
> 
> *A team of researchers has implemented support for 'trusted computing' in a commercially available version of the open source operating system Linux, breaking new ground in the global drive toward more secure computing environments.*
> 
> -- Tom


Considering that (by default) Linux segregates the OS files in their own directory and requires a user name and pass for a user to even access them (locally or remotely), this is hardly surprising. Leaps and bounds over MS.


----------

